# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Swell

## Jrgen

Ein Swell ist das Ergebnis von Windeinwirkung auf die Wasseroberflche. Die entstehenden Windwellen werden in Richtung des Windes ber das Meer getrieben. Durch berlagerung entstehen aus vielen kleinen Wellen weniger grere, die auch ohne weiteres Einwirken des Windes ihren Weg fortsetzen - der Swell ist unterwegs. Werden diese Wellenlinien ber zunehmend flacherem Meeresgrund abgebremst, bauen sich hohe Wellenberge auf, die dann ber Riffe oder an der Kste brechen.

----------

